# What do you have on your tack/dressing room floor?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What flooring do you have in your tack or dressing rooms? Bare wood? Rubber mats? Outdoor type carpeting? Something else?

My trailer came with rubber mats over plywood flooring in the tack room, but they're textured, which makes sweeping them very difficult, there's a significant lip from the door frame (so I can't just sweep stuff out the door either), and they're _heavy_, so pulling them out to clean off is a major chore.

Last week I pulled them out to clean the tack room I ended up just rolling them up and throwing them in the back of my pickup rather than putting them back in. However the bare plywood (which is poorly/partially painted, possibly just bleed over from when they were painting the interior of the tack room?) doesn't look good on its own.

Before I just put the mats back in, I'd love to know what other alternatives are common.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have carpet in my tackroom (I think it's just the wood under the carpet with no underlay). It's more an outdoor/indoor type carpet - short pile, kind of robust looking. I put a clear, plastic type runner on top of it to keep it from getting wet and dirty. That works pretty good in that you can haul it out (doesn't weigh anything), hose off, dry and return with less effort than trying to maintain the carpet. The runner was bought from Peavey Mart as I recall (kind of like a Tractor Supply store) but I'm sure could also be gotten at Home Depot or something similar. It's also reasonably priced so it's not a hardship if it needs to be replaced in a few years.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have had the rubber mats like you and my last two trailers have had the outdoor carpeting. Both were a pain to sweep. I usually take the trailer up to the shop after I unpack it to use the shop vac to clean it out. If we are somewhere for a few days I just have to use the broom and dustpan to get the majority of it out to keep it somewhat clean until I can vacuum. I hate the carpet because of the stains and sometimes the ice chest leaks and I have to let the carpet dry out before I can close up the trailer when not in use.

I have a friend that put laminate flooring in her tack/dressing room, I loved it! So when the carpet gets destroyed in our trailer I'm going to have hubby replace it with the laminate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the idea of the clear plastic runner! I'm going to try that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Dirt...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If the floor in your dressing room is a extension of the floors throughout the trailer be careful you don't get moisture from outside in...
Those mats maybe a pest, but they also serve a purpose besides covering a ugly floor.
Musty, moldy smelling carpet I think would be worse than some dust, dirt and such....
Or buy some cheap vinyl flooring from someplace like Lowes/Home Depot and put that down....12' wide, you won't have seams to deal with!!

Have you thought about a Dustbuster to hold you till you get home...they're pretty good at getting up some dirt...
Once home break out the shop vac and go for it!
:wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We've just put lino tiles in our feed room and I've thought they would work better in the trailer tack area than the carpet that's in there right now.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses  Laminate sounds pretty swanky, I may have to price that out at the hardware store and find out how hard it would be to put in. Linoleum sounds interesting, as well.



horselovinguy said:


> Have you thought about a Dustbuster to hold you till you get home...they're pretty good at getting up some dirt...
> Once home break out the shop vac and go for it!
> :wink:


A dustbuster isn't a bad idea. The trailer never comes "home" though (stored at the barn) and my DH has told me I'm not allowed to take _his_ ShopVac there


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

You can use a shop vac to clean up the mats. My smaller trailer has rubber and I put a carpet over it, that I can pick up and shake out. My bigger trailer has hardwood flooring in the LQS and I have a carpet runner to help keep it clean.


----------

